# Goliath Grouper attack Video!



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just thought I would share this short video with you guys. Its basically the same clip from my last video but only of the goliath attacking the fish in actual speed and then in slow motion :thumbup: I guess i really just wanted to play with the video software more than anything. After you laugh at my camera mans reaction the first time go back and try to tell what he is saying for yourself. I have a good idea but i don't think anyone is really sure!!!:whistling:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Cool video.its amazing how a fish that big can move as fast as it does.


----------



## DaltonDeployed (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome video man! I've only seen one out spearfishing and it scared the hell out if me too.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Holy Crap. Was this in Pcola?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks fellas, and Kenton this was out of mexico beach in pretty shallow water!


----------

